# 1WeakMofo's quest to become 1StrongMofo!!!



## 1WeakMofo (Aug 9, 2002)

Decided to start a journal so that I can be able to look back on the day when my username accurately described me.  

A bit about me - My name is Steve, 19 yrs old and I've been training for about 2 months seriously, weight is 205 lbs as of right now, 6'0" 16.5" arms, 13" forearms,  24.5" quads, 43" chest.  

1RM Maxes:
 - Bench 290 (tested)
 - Squat 365(calculated)
 - Deadlift 400 (calculated)

Goals by January 1, 2003:

 - weigh 220, 17" arms, 26" quads, 45" chest, bench 315, squat 400, dead 450.

My diet is now in order thanks to D.P. and others, so I must work hard in the gym.  Starting on creatine in about a week.  GOOD LUCK TO ME!!  


STEVE


----------



## 1WeakMofo (Aug 9, 2002)

*8/9/02*

Got to the gym earlier than usual - 10:00 AM.  Here's what the routine looked like:

3sets - 6 reps Dumbell shoulder press (70's)
3sets - 6 reps Side lateral raises (20's)
2sets - 6 reps upright barbell rows (115)

3sets - 6 reps standing barbell curl (85)
2sets - 6 reps incline dumbell hammer curls (30's)

**Notes -- Only spent about 40 minutes in the gym today, don't know if that's a good thing or a bad thing, maybe next week I can squeeze abs in after working my bi's.  Next week gonna up the reps a bit to around 8-10, I like to mix things up.  Man my ass still hurts from yesterday's nutty leg workout!!


----------



## Destram (Aug 9, 2002)

I wouldnt call those maxes weak with only 2 months of training. Good luck with your training.


----------



## 1WeakMofo (Aug 9, 2002)

Thanks Destram, I think my job has kept me in shape for the past 2 years (i lift 50 lb bags of ice and sh!t), but I still consider myself pretty weak.  I guess I just have high expectations! 


***Note---I will be loading creatine next week (first time ever using it).  I think now that diet is in order and I've been working out for 2 months, it's time to hop on the creatine train.   220 lbs here I come!!


----------



## 1WeakMofo (Aug 12, 2002)

*8/12/02*

Went to gym at noon; started 5 day loading period for creatine today also.....

3 sets - 12 reps Close Grip Pulldown (120lbs)
2 sets - 10 reps Wide Grip T-Bar rows (machine + 80)
2 sets - 10 reps Bent Over Dumbell Row (40's)
2 sets - 12 reps Pullover Wide Grip (curl bar + 40)

Abs

2 sets - 15 reps Leg Raises (no weight)
2 sets - 12 reps Weighted Crunches (130lbs on machine)


Only took 35 min to complete my workout.  Too short?


----------



## 1WeakMofo (Aug 13, 2002)

*8/13/02*

Arrived at the gym at 2:00 and as always there was a group of everyday benchers in groups of 7 and 8.  Luckily there were enough goddamn machines open for me to do my workout!



3 sets - 8 reps Incline Dumbell Press (70's, 75's, 75's)
2 sets - 8 reps Flat Barbell Bench Press (185 - I was spent after the inclines)
2 sets - 12 reps Seated Flyes - needed a change from dumbell flyes (130lbs on the machine)

3 sets - 7-8 reps Close Grip Bench (175lbs)
2 sets - 9-10 reps Skull Crushers (Curl Bar + 50)
2 sets - 12 reps Pushdowns (110-120)



***Notes***
Felt a great pump, and am still feeling it now.  I'm thinking the creatine might be helping with this.  My arms feel so tight right now.  Workout took a healthy 50-55 min today, which is about the length of time I want it to be every day.  Inclines were up 5 lbs this week, and skull crushers went up easier than last time.  Hopefully there is some progress being made here!!


----------



## bigss75 (Aug 13, 2002)

just came to say howdy.

Ur pretty strong i think espallay considering u have only been lifting for 2 months seriouslly.


----------



## 1WeakMofo (Aug 13, 2002)

*bigss*

Hey there BigSS !


----------



## 1WeakMofo (Aug 15, 2002)

*8/15/02*

Got to the gym today at 1:10, but most leg machines were in use so I couldn't do the supersets that I wanted to today.  F*uck!   Instead I decided to change around the order of leg excersises that I usually do, here's how it went.....

3 sets - 10 reps - Seated leg extension (5 plates + machine)
2 sets - 8 reps - Squats (275 lbs)
2 sets - 8 reps - 45 deg. leg press (10 plates + machine)
3 sets - 10 reps - Leg curl (70 lbs + machine)
3 sets - 12 reps - Seated calf raises (2 plates + machine)

Workout took an acceptable 50 minutes total, which I was happy with.  I got pissed off though cuz there were some little fuckers fucking around in the gym.  They were in the seated leg extension, and the kids were sitting on where the weights go and having their friend lift them up, and then fell off and shit.  And then the kids put on 5 plates and all tried to do it once, which they could not.  Buncha fags......

Squats seemed easier this week, and i used 5 plates instead of 4 on the extensions.


----------



## 1WeakMofo (Aug 16, 2002)

*8/16/02*

Today got to the gym at about 1:45.  There was some 18 yr old kid there who was ridiculously jacked and made me feel weak, oh well, let's call him my motivation.

3 sets - 8 reps - Dumbell shoulder press (65's)
3 sets - 8 reps - Dumbell side lateral raises (20's)
3 sets - 10 reps - Dumbell shrugs (90's)

2 sets - 8 reps - incline dumbell curls (35's)
2 sets - 6 reps - reverse grip preacher curl (curl bar + 50)

2 sets - 15 reps - Machine ab curl (120 + machine)
2 sets - 15 reps - Leg lifts (body weight)


Total workout took about 45 minutes, which is better than last week.  I don't know if I should have worked abs today though because they were still a little sore from Monday.  Man that kid had huge arms though.  I wonder if he's natural or not......?


----------



## 1WeakMofo (Aug 19, 2002)

*8/19/02*

Hopped to the gym this morning at 11:30.  Nice and empty for the most part, nobody even thought about using the power rack....good for me.

3 sets - 5 reps - Deadlifts (315)
3 sets - 6 reps - Bent over barbell row (155)
3 sets - 6 reps - Weighted pulldowns (machine + 180)
3 sets - 6 reps - Low CG cable row (machine + 160)

15 rep leg lift, 10 rep weighted crunches (130), 15 rep leg lift, 10 rep weighted crunches (110) --- no rest in between these sets

Total workout time today was 45 minutes, right on the ball for me.  Grip on the deadlifts is what's holding me back.   The bar is ready to slip out of my hands on the last rep.  I'm gonna have to do something about that.......


----------



## 1WeakMofo (Aug 20, 2002)

*8-20-02*

I felt spectacular at today's workout, weights were up from last time.  Got there at about 4:00 today, later than usual.  Maybe I felt so great because I had a few meals before working out, whereas usually I have a meal AFTER working out.  Anyways......

3 sets - 8,7,7 reps - Flat Barbell Bench Press (225)
2 sets - 6 reps - Incline dumbell press (75's)
3 sets - 8 reps - Seated Machine Flyes (machine + 170)

2 sets - 8 reps - Close Grip Dips (bodyweight)
2 sets - 8 reps - Short rope tricep pushdowns (120)
2 sets - 8 reps? - Skull Crushers (curl bar + 50, curl bar + 60)

I forgot to time how long my workout was today, but probably somewhere around 45 minutes.  Maybe it's the creatine that helped me, who knows, who cares!

Steve


----------



## shooter (Aug 20, 2002)

u used 70's for db shoulder press? that's fuqin strong! 
Is that per side?


----------



## 1WeakMofo (Aug 20, 2002)

*ya*

Whatsup Shooter?  Ya that's 70's on each side    My shoulders aren't that big though unfortunately


----------



## shooter (Aug 20, 2002)

that's pretty good for only a couple of months working out. Great Job! In proportion to your other lifts it's big too. ie most guys can't shoulder press as much as they db bench. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## 1WeakMofo (Aug 22, 2002)

*8-22-02*

Today's workout took place at 12:00 noon.  The group of benchers was there again, but luckily I was doing legs today!

3 sets - 6 reps - Squats (275,295,295)
3 sets - 6 reps - Leg Press (~600 lbs)
2 sets - 6 reps - Leg Extension (machine+180, machine+225)
3 sets - 6 reps - Leg Curl (mach+90, mach+100, mach+100)
3 sets - 6 reps - Standing calf raises machine (220,240,240)

Total Time: 45 min

Next week I need to do SLDL's again, I've been kinda lazy in doing those because I don't like working my lower back twice a week.  Squats went up this week as did leg extension and calf raises.  Woohooo!

The intimidation factor is still present as far as squatting with 315 though.  It just looks like so much more than 295 for some reason!  Next non-hack squat day I think my last set I'm gonna throw on 315 and give it a shot for 6 reps.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## 1WeakMofo (Aug 23, 2002)

*8-23-02*

Got to the gym today at 11:45am.  I realized today how many people are ego-lifters.  NOBODY USES PROPER FORM!!  Preacher curls going down like half way, bench 6" above chest, shoulder press barely going down, hack squats going down to only like 45 degrees.  Man no wonder these people don't make any gains.....

3 sets - 6 reps - Dumbell shoulder press (65's -- 70's were in use)
3 sets - 6 reps - Seated side laterals (20's, 25's, 25's)
2 sets - 8 reps - Shrugs (95's)

3 sets - 6 reps - Seated preacher curl (curl bar+70, bar+75, bar+75)
2 sets - 8 reps - Hammer curls (30's)

2 sets - 12 reps - Leg Raises
2 sets - 12 reps - Machine crunches (130+machine)


Total Workout Time -- 45 min

Laterals went up, preachers went up, hammer curls were easier, shrugs went up.  Wow, it seems the creatine is working.  Niiiiiiiice

Steve


----------



## 1WeakMofo (Aug 26, 2002)

*8-26-02*

Had to go to the gym early at 9:45 to have my personal bench press competition between me and my friend. 

I started with a warmup set of 135, then proceeded to open with 275.  It went up, but seemed pretty heavy.   Next time up I decided to go for my goal of 300, but didn't think it would go up.  To my surprise, it went up with ease!!    After doing this I took a step back and decided to go for my "outrageous" summer goal of 315.  I never thought I'd get up to 315 in just a few months, but meh, it's worth a try.  I lifted it off the pins myself, brought it down, and slowly got it back up.  I MADE MY FREAKIN GOAL WOOHOO!   Not bad for only training a few months  Needless to say, I won the competition and 20 bucks from my friend! 

After this, it was time for my back workout, here's how it went.....

3 sets - 8,6,6 reps - Low CG cable rows (160,180,200)
3 sets - 6 reps - Lat pulldown (180)
3 sets - 6 reps - Bent over T-Bar rows (machine + 115)

Then did some ab work.

Total workout time was just about 1 hour.  

**notes -- I felt great after hitting my summer goal.  I had set this goal because I felt it was unattainable, no matter how hard I worked.  Goes to show how much determination and proper training can go!!


----------



## 1WeakMofo (Aug 27, 2002)

*8-27-02*

Arrived at the gym at about 4:00 today, didn't want to hit chest too hard, since i had maxed out yesterday......

3 sets - 8 reps - Incline dumbell press (65's, 75's, 80's)
3 sets - 7 reps - Seated machine flyes (170,180,180)
3 sets - 6 reps - Close grip barbell press (185)
3 sets - 6 reps - Skull crushers (curl bar+30)
3 sets - Machine pushdowns (130,150,160)

Workout time -- 40 min.

Felt good today.  Inclines up from last week, I think I could have gone with 85's..........  I have ran out of weight on the pushdown machine, and almost on the machine fly.   I'll go back to dumbells next week for flyes.

Steve


----------

